# Cheap NLS Products?



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

does anyone know a store around the GTA or online (preferably free shipping and close distance) that sells cheap or cheaper than normal nls foods?


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

Not a store, but try contacting kkamm on pnaquaria.

link to his ad.

http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/Markh...sts_at_great_prices_Always_in_sto-323930.html


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Pius said:


> Not a store, but try contacting kkamm on pnaquaria.
> 
> link to his ad.
> 
> http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/Markh...sts_at_great_prices_Always_in_sto-323930.html


John has it cheaper


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We have a large variety of NLS formulas for very good price (HST included) http://angelfins.ca/


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

vaporize said:


> John has it cheaper


Who's John? I tried contacting kkamm but he stopped replying.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

I think they are talking about sugarglidder, he's on this forum and he carries NLS at a great price.



vincel892 said:


> Who's John? I tried contacting kkamm but he stopped replying.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

vrodolfo said:


> I think they are talking about sugarglidder, he's on this forum and he carries NLS at a great price.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Vince,

I wouldn't PM him, he might not respond...he uses a different email address for orders, here's one:

[email protected]

I guess the other method would be to email him directly (not PM).


----------

